# Equine portrait artist - Taking commissions!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the last one the best, but I appreciate the digital art , since I don't know how to do it at all. Good luck and I am sure you will find plenty of takers. What were you studying in school?


----------



## bagof4grapes (Jul 31, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I like the last one the best, but I appreciate the digital art , since I don't know how to do it at all. Good luck and I am sure you will find plenty of takers. What were you studying in school?


Thank you!

I was in a dental assisting program. It's my day job. Being an artist is great but it's difficult to get into a position where it pays the bills, you know?

As far as digital art, it's actually pretty easy and far more convenient than traditional art because of the ability to erase, resize, and use masks and layers. Of course, it's not "better" as it's a completely different art form and you're comparing apples to oranges. But I prefer it usually.

Typically I sketch the basic lines with a pencil on paper, scan it in, and I "paint" it using a Wacom tablet and Adobe Photoshop CS3.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

They are absolutely amazing


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

i really like the last one! i wish i could do something like that xxx


----------



## bagof4grapes (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! That last one is a pencil sketch of my own horse, Brego whom I have photos of in my 'horses' section.


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW these are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------

